# Why is my aluminum wrap around my windows pulling away?



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2009)

We hired a contractor to wrap our windows and doors with aluminum. He charged us over $6000.00 and the aluminum looks horrible. Its all dented and buckled in places, and some is even pulling away. We are talking about a job in progress. Its not like it was done years ago, he isn't even finished yet. What would cause this?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

A picture would help


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We hired a contractor to wrap our windows and doors with aluminum. He charged us over $6000.00 and the aluminum looks horrible. Its all dented and buckled in places, and some is even pulling away. We are talking about a job in progress. Its not like it was done years ago, he isn't even finished yet. What would cause this?


 Gross incompetance would cause this. Unless you have a lot of windows, you paid too much to someone who doesn't have any ability in this field.
Do not pay him anymore money until he can repair what he did, which is doubtful, very doubtful.
You will probably need a lawyer to sort this out.
You will need to fire him. He will put a mechanics lien on your house, and you will need to sue him.
This is just a hypothethical based on the post.
Ron


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron is right on. To wrap windows you should be paying somewhere between $50-$100 each depending on size and who is doing them. As far as buckling,ect, I' d say this guy probably doesn't know what he is doing... That being said, with out pics, I cant say for sure. I would caution against not letting him finish the job. He may very well be planning on changing out some pieces that were bent wrong. If the finished product looks bad, then tell him that you won't pay him until your satisfied. If at that point he wants to put a lien on your house, you can take legal action as well as contact the BBB, local news affiliates, etc.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Buckling/warping is usually due to the nails driven in too deep(the metal should 'float' slightly to allow for expansion/contraction) or the actual nail hole being too tight (not wallered/or oversized) This often happens with facia metal as well. Metal wrapping of wood works best when it is allowed to 'float' on the wood, or applied using CWS (contractors wetherproof sealant) as it is mostly silicone and permits the oposing materials to expand/contract at different rates. Much like the sealant used in your cars winshield to allow for the differences between the metal and glass. 
The price you quoted seems very high unless you have very many windows and alot of other work included in the bid, but, it is hard to bid someone elses job without knowing all the parameters/specifics. For example, windows on a second or third floor would cost much more than those on ground level. Entry doors with storm doors, more... Garage doors, more... columns etc... Very hard to determine his bid price, but with that said, none should look worse than they did prior to wrapping and any work that lacks your satisfaction should be addressed imediately. It wont look better over time.
Brett


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

That does sound like a lot of money for "wrapping windows".

Pictures would help.

Hard to say anything about this, whithout "seeing" it.


----------

